# Oh dear....tempted by a Petsmart rat



## Pixxie (Jun 3, 2012)

So I went to Petsmart today for more bedding and rat food, and sitting in the rat cage I see what appears to be an all-white dumbo rat who is sleeping. Then he moves a bit and I realize he is actually a Himalayan rat! I seriously have wanted one since I have wanted rats, but they are next to impossible to get around where I live, and I have never seen a dumbo one. I was able to handle him and he took this quite nicely with little squirming, even letting me rat-phone him. He appeared healthy (none of the usual sickness signs). I do happen to have a spare cage and will have plenty of time to do introductions. My boys are about the same size, so I am not too worried about anyone getting unduly picked on. Their cage is also plenty big enough for an addition after introductions. 

I am very tempted by this boy (he is certainly a boy, I made sure! ), but I am really reluctant to support the pet mills. I drove quite a ways to get my boys from a breeder so that I wouldn't support a mill. I also lack the space for true quarantine (as in separate airspaces). I know plenty of people on this forum have not done proper quarantine without disaster, but I also know that it could very well lead to disaster. A small risk, I believe, but still a risk. And as always, though he appears healthy and friendly, he really may not be. In short, while it seems like a good idea, I want other people's honest opinions. You seriously won't offend me.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I hate supporting them too and its very hard to find himilayans and Siamese here as well ... I personally would wait and look on classifieds and such. But at least it's petsmart and they are decent to their animals. I just wish they were wiser about where they get their small animalsCan you do a qt at a friends house if you did decide to get him?


----------



## Pixxie (Jun 3, 2012)

I have looked at classifieds, but sadly no luck. Only one I ever found was from a BYB which is arguably worse . I was honestly shocked to even see this little guy. Dumbo rats are hard to find to begin with around here, much less this color. And no, I have no one who'd be able to quarantine for me. I'm not worried about any of the lethal viruses (there have been no outbreaks anywhere near me), just mites and the like. I am not terribly concerned about this either, as Petsmart actually takes care of their animals well. The rats even have a hammock. But still, not being able to properly quarantine is not ideal.


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

Some PetSmarts do take care for their animals well while at the store before being sold. The ones near me have unusual and gorgeous colors and dumbo rats all the time. I still would never buy one from them again. If you need any further incentive to keep you away from that tempting little Himalyian, google "Rainbow World Exotics" which is one of the major animal mills that supplies the big pet stores. If you're interested in another rat, I would suggest tracking down another breeder, classifieds in the newspaper like elliriyanna suggested, or keep checking your local shelters. I found my older boy Tanto through a Humane Society a little ways from me. Even if they are uncommon at shelters near you, a rattie needing a good home will pop up eventually. It's just a matter of patience


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

While I have no issues with people buying from pet stores (A lot of them are starting to buy from local breeders, those who breed for snake food who sometimes get too many rats then they need) The only issue I have is you obsessing over this rat because it's "rare". There are a ton of "plain/common" rats out there who are extremely friendly and healthy and need homes just as well. Sure it's nice to have a Siamese or Himi (Personally I prefer Albinos and the such) but Unless he is friendly and healthy, don't get him.

Plus since he is at a Petsmart, he'll most likely be sold as a pet, Petsmart charges $10 per rat to make sure it does not go as snake food. (Some petcos do the same, most though charged less cause they sell feeders).

I would try to find a rescue, a breeder (Maybe even the same breeder you got your other rats from), or look online. If truly none of these are available, and this is often very rare, try to find someone in your area you Does breed for feeders but might have some who he doesn't need and are friendly and healthy.(Of coarse, good ones who actually socialize them are hard to find, but most make sure they are healthy). you won't be supporting a mill, and could end up making some friends. (I know this isn't the preferred way, but it's an option that doesn't involve supporting a pet mill)

Actually Call around your area, even that petsmart and ask where they get their rats from. If they get them from a breeder ask for their phone number. Or try to find a local mom and pop shop that breeds their own rats or gets them from local breeders.


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

I say--go with your heart! The little guy can't help he is in a petstore. I have 8 rats--5 from Petco without any problems (the other 3 I just got from a family). I know this is not always the case. And while I do get upset that the employees often know just enough to tell you to encourage you to buy, I know my ratties are very lucky to be a part of my family. If the little guy has stolen your heart, perhaps it is for a reason


----------



## Pixxie (Jun 3, 2012)

I do feel very badly for wanting this boy based on color, but it really is darn near impossible to find here (no breeders particularly close and none work with siamese/himilayan and only the second rat I have seen even remotely close to me). I wasn't planning on another rat but he just jumped out at me. I probably won't get him, but he sure is very tempting.


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

I think whatever decision you make, you need to feel good about it. You said he was friendly and appeared healthy, etc. It's YOUR decision. Everyone will have an opinion. Do what you feel best for you and your ratties, etc.


----------



## cccgina1 (Nov 11, 2012)

Go get him, he sounds cute! He can't help where he came from.


----------



## Pixxie (Jun 3, 2012)

Well, I have decided to wait a few days until after finals are over to see if he is still there. This will give me more time to think about whether it is a good idea or not. If he is still there on Tuesday, and I think it is still wise, I might get him.


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

Go get him!! Who cares if he is from a petstore, he can't help that. he sounds healthy and friendly so give him a good home. 
I honestly don't get the whole aversion to getting petstore rats. yes, they supposedly support animal mills but you aren't going to change that by not buying that rat. Someone will come along and buy him and that person may not treat him well or know how to properly care for him. 
It boils down to personal preference i suppose. To me, i think a pet store rat deserves as much of a chance as a rat from a breeder; more actually.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

mistymornings18 said:


> Go get him!! Who cares if he is from a petstore, he can't help that. he sounds healthy and friendly so give him a good home.
> I honestly don't get the whole aversion to getting petstore rats. yes, they supposedly support animal mills but you aren't going to change that by not buying that rat. Someone will come along and buy him and that person may not treat him well or know how to properly care for him.
> It boils down to personal preference i suppose. To me, i think a pet store rat deserves as much of a chance as a rat from a breeder; more actually.


But the less people buy from pet stores, the less rats are bred in mills. That being said, I know it is hard because it isn't the rats' fault, and I have had rats from pet stores myself. I try to stay out of pet stores now because I know how hard it is to leave the poor rats there.


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

JessyGene said:


> But the less people buy from pet stores, the less rats are bred in mills. That being said, I know it is hard because it isn't the rats' fault, and I have had rats from pet stores myself. I try to stay out of pet stores now because I know how hard it is to leave the poor rats there.


Like i said doesn't matter if she buys it because someone will come along and buy it so the same number of people will still be buying from there. Just happens it'll be here and not the future person.


----------



## Drowsy (Oct 23, 2012)

I have to agree with mistymornings here.
Rats will continue to be bred in mills as long as there are reptiles to be fed. So pet stores will continue to sell them and pick out the 'pretty' ones to throw up for sale for pets.
And if those don't get bought they get shoved back int he feeder bin or fed to the stores reptiles.

So if you stop buying them as pets then they will just be sold as feeders. It would take everyone to stop buying live feeder rats to avoid the whole mess, and that isn't happening any time soon. :/


----------



## Cookie&Gible (Oct 26, 2012)

Who cares if he's from a pet store.. My 2 were and they are the best rats I've ever met! Like the other people said it'll take everyone in the world to stop the rat mills, and If you get him, you're probably saving him from being fed to a snake, if you go get him, he'll love you for it


----------



## RatGirl_Red (Nov 26, 2012)

it supports the pet stores even more when you buy product from them. managing in a pet store, i know majority of income and expense goes to product and very very little goes to the actual animal...EX: 25cents for a 2$ feeder mouse

and regarding choosing a rat on color...wy would you get a rat you dont think is cute? i understand wanting to save one..but there will always be one to save. might as well get one you are attracted to since you will spend the next 1-2 years caring and paying for it.


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

I love beautiful rats. I have had to pass on many beautiful rats that I wanted becuse I do not have the room for them. If you happen to find one that happens to be specially beautiful and you have the room, I am not one to say no. My Marylin is specially beautiful in the face. (Just like her name sake) Prettyest rat I ever had. I was lucky, she was one who just came my way when the house needed more rats. 

I am thinking about getting an other now that the gals are a year old. I am waiting for that special rat to show up.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Breeders, rat farms and even experienced BYB's take great care to quaranteen their ratteries, Bringing in a nasty virus can decimate their stock and cost them big, whether emotionally or especially financially. Pet stores aren't nearly as safe for rats. Many will take returns or surplus from their customers and anything can get into the mix. Still, you are right, most of us have gotten away pretty well without quaranteen. I've got in mites twice, but that's not too big an issue. Revolution works a treat and the mites most likely came from the pet shop not the breeders.

As to whether to buy a petsmart rat, you can pretty much assume he's unsocialized and traumatized. That doesn't mean he's unfriendly. Hold him and play with him until you are thouroughly satisfied that he's not too twisted to make a good pet before you take him home. My petsmart let me handle their rats and of three males they had, one was perfectly friendly and would have made a great pet, one was terrified of humans and the other was damaged but likely salvagable by a knowledgable rat owner. Of the three rats in the same cage, three possibly new owners were in store for three completely different rat owning experiences. Still, yesterday the weather was nice and our big home grown shoulder rat spent her time walking with us and basking in the sun and forraging for disgusting things in the grass, while the neglected while the neglected 7 month old we adopted spent most of her time hiding under my t-shirt trying to break into an out-building and otherwise being terrified and stressed. Don't get me wrong, she's a great rat, but a lifetime of neglect means she may never be right and she is likely to have issues with strangers and strange places she may never get over.

So as long as this guy is human friendly you are likely ok adopting him, but keep in mind he may never be the kind of rat you raise from a pup, he's coming with luggage. On the other hand, I hand raised a rat that went anti-social when she hit puberty too, so even if you raise a baby rat, there are no guarantees. 

Basically, focus your attention on the rat, if he's right for you and your family everything else will work out. If you want to punish the pet store, build your own cage or mix your own food, that will hurt them financially. Mostly, chain pet shops only sell rats to get people to buy cages, drygoods and food anyway. In fact, I'm sure they would prefer not to carry livestock at all given a choice.


----------



## Cupcake&Candy (Jun 5, 2012)

I agree with mistymornings...follow your heart! 4 of my 6 girls came from PetSmart & they have always been heathy and tame. I personally have never felt guilty about giving an unlucky animal a happy home. If your little Himmie boy came from a lousy pet mill then you may be his only chance for a wonderful life.
One of my ratties from Petsmart was originally sold as a pet for a 6-year-old child! The mom brought her back to Petsmart complaining it wasn't gentle enough for her kid. That's how I ended up with her (Jaws). Don't let other people make you feel guilty about purchasing from a petstore. Every animal deserves a loving home regardless of others' opinions. Denying a sweet little rat a loving home just to make a point to a corporation is unfair to the rat - spending it's life in a glass tank with little human affection/snuggling/treats.


----------



## Pixxie (Jun 3, 2012)

I went back last night with every intention of getting him, but it just didn't feel right. He looked a tad sickly too when before he didn't. In the end, not getting him was probably the right choice.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

You made the right choice. Try as we might, we just can't save them all.


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

Good for you for recognizing whats all for the best. But dont it suck when that happens!


----------



## Cupcake&Candy (Jun 5, 2012)

I admire your restraint. If something doesn't *feel *right, then it's best to move on. Our sixth sense is there for a reason...


----------

